# 2 days left - Just a tease



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

OK every one, Finnegan will be here in 2 days but the Breeder sent pictures to hold me over, sooooo here he is!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! OMG I can't wait!!!!!!!!!!!! Think we have everything, xpen, puppy pads, toys (oh sooo many toys), new bowls, blanket(s), vet appointment, and of course new things for Seamus for the day Finnegan arrives so he feels special too. (ok, ok...I'm a CDL, but DH said everyone here seems just as excited as I am LOL)









Michelle, Seamus, Hamlet & Finnegan too!!!!


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Oooh...he's so cute! I bet you can hardly wait...he's such a pretty color.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

What a cutie pie!!! LOL...he looks like a little chabaka...not sure I spelled that right.


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

OMG---IWAP!!! a beautiful red headed Finnigan. I am in love. If I were you...I would be driving to the breeders tonight.


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh Missy I want to sooooo bad!!! I get him Wed night then I took off Thurs & Friday so I could be with the "crew" for 4 days before I have to decide either to take Finnegan to work or leave hime in expen (coming home at lunch) to be with his brothers. OMG, all the dilemmas we are faced with when we have a new baby!!!!!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

Are those just Irish names, or are you a Harry Potter fan? Seamus Finnegan is one of Harry's roommates at Hogwarts.

He's a gorgeous dog. I love the color.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

OMG, he so cute! He will be a fun one to watch what color he turns.


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

OMG Ivy, I am a Harry Potter fan but NEVER put the 2 names together, neither name came from HP!!!!!!!!! LOL, wait till I tell my son who is also I big HP fan!


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Oh my goodness what a sweetie pie!!! Can't wait for pics of him and Seamus together!


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

How cute he is! I love his color and his name!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Hand that cutie over to me right now, i adore that little face and body!
congratulations to everyone, and hope the time goes fast till you get your little bundle Finnegan!


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Wow, that is one cute puppy!!!!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

Michelle,
I don't know how you are going to be able to sleep. I think I would be camping out in their driveway...waiting...hoping they would let me have him early! I am going to love to watch his coat change. He is adorable!!!!!


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

No Fair!!! IWAP!


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

He's very pretty! Chocolate?


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes Joelle he is chocolate, is your white hav, Dusty or Indie a chocolate (eyes give it away, beautiful)? Michelle


----------



## EstrellaVila (Nov 30, 2007)

Oh what a cute little puppy!! I cant wait to see more pictures, you must be thrilled!


----------



## RikiDaisyDixie (Apr 15, 2008)

*another lovely celtic name*

Too cute! I'm in love.


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

What a beautiful boy!
You should sneak in the back door and bring him home early...I won't tell :biggrin1:


----------



## Lilly's mom (Aug 10, 2007)

*ADORABLE :kiss:*


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Aww, what a doll, love, love, love his color!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

His color is so pretty. Has the breeder said if he's going to stay that dark?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

He is adorable, you are down to one more day!! Good luck sleeping tonight.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

What a cutie patootie!!! One more day!!! It will be a long day today, but it will ALL BE WORTH IT!!!


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

micki2much said:


> OMG Ivy, I am a Harry Potter fan but NEVER put the 2 names together, neither name came from HP!!!!!!!!! LOL, wait till I tell my son who is also I big HP fan!


That is way too funny. I got my morning chuckle. Gryff, of course is named after Gryffindor. I call him my Gryffindog.


----------



## hartman studio (Feb 14, 2008)

His color is gorgeous!!! I know you're so excited!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

What a cutie! Congrats and time will rush by!


----------



## Poornima (Jun 29, 2007)

Beautiful coloring! He is adorable. Look forward to more pictures.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I missed this thread yesterday. He is too cute. I can't wait to see more of your chocolate treat. One more day.


----------



## Sissygirl (Aug 8, 2007)

Finnegan is just gorgeous!!! I know you must be very excited.


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh everyone - I AM SOOOOOO excited!! I can not wait to see he and Seamus together, hope they do as well as Brady and Dougan! Breeder said he will stay about that color. Now I have to learn how to do videos!!!!! Thanks for all your good wishes, DH said you guys would be just as excited as we are - told him "that's just the way we are"!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

How did I miss this?? My gosh, Finnegan is gorgeous!! Have you posted more recent pics or threads? I just can't keep up! lol congrats on your new baby.


----------



## imamurph (Apr 15, 2008)

I can't wait to see more pics!!!


----------



## KrisE (Nov 29, 2008)

Oh wow, exactly what I'm looking for. I can't wait to see photo's of him when he arrives. I'm SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO excited for you


----------



## micki2much (Feb 8, 2007)

KrisE - check out Finnegan update. I'm posting tonight!


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

where, where, where? we want pics!
Carole


----------

